# Ugh I hate trimming feet



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have putting off trimming feet for way too long. Its just kills my neck looking down. We bought a stand, but it I still have to look down. I did one goat this morning so far and wasn't even done with her fronts and I was sweating and shaking. Ended up rushing through her hinds. And I only have about 10 more that need to be done :sigh: I would sooo pay someone to come and do it if I could find anyone! I put a couple ads up, but no bites on it. And I don't want just anyone coming to do them. I had my husband trim everyone in the fall then I had lame goats with messed up feet walking around my pasture... so sorta yelled at him and he won't do them anymore  I think even if I learned to grind them it might be easier on me so I could get a foot done faster.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Would it work out to put the goats in the stand but then to sit in a regular chair and kind of face the goats while trimming their feet? So sorry it is so hard right now. I wish we lived near you. My eleven year old daughter absolutely loves to trim hooves.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I've tried just sitting on the stand next to them, but some of them jerk their feet so hard I can't really hang on tight enough while trimming sitting down.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. this is actually the hardest part of our management right now. It is the main reason we won't be breeding any goats next year. We just can not keep up with this hoof trimming thing. Over the winter.. things got quickly away from us with the pregnant does. The yearlings trimmings didnt go so well either. They are so sure we are trying to cut their feet off and being out in the field without their mammas for a few months had become a bit skitterish. If we only had to do this twice a year it wouldnt be so bad but evidently they need this at the very least every 2-3 months or more in the winter. Ahhh.. so this is why we are going to down scale to only 6 goats on our property and re-think our breeding plan. We have got to catch up so taking a year off while we have sold our buck. I will be glad to pay someone to trim these hooves at least twice a year and then we do the follow ups but there are few people I know well enough to have that done.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Where in PA are you again? I just did all 21 of mine Saturday. A stand definitely helps. Depending on where you are I could possibly help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use a strong step stool...it is made of metal...it allows me to sit low enough...at a perfect height... so I can rest the goats front leg... on my leg and trim .... of course ...with the back feet.... they love jerking around.... :doh: but... I can still us this same method and lay the leg across my leg...if my back hurts... 

Another way...With trimming the back leg ...I stand straddled over the leg...like a horse trimmer would....if the goat starts to jerk.... I squeeze my legs together and hold the goats leg... with my hand and with the squeezing of my lags together.... you can release your hand and hold ..with your legs only... until the goat stops jerking...... then resume trimming.... :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

The problem with ours is we have mini breeds and yes, I'm short but not THAT short lol. I usually sit on the ground and do ours...I normally do 5 or so a day and stretch them out that way my back and neck aren't hurting too bad, and that way I can spread the torture over so many days lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Its the looking down that bothers me. My back is fine, its just my neck. I did do two today, but then I get dizzy every time I look down. I keep telling myself I will do one every other day, but then I just put it off more! We are in eastern Pa Dobe.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My farrier did Sprite for free for me the other day and he showed me how to do him. He said that with hooves as tiny as his I could use a pair of toenail clippers LOL. But he also told me to collect rocks from around my property and put them aroung the feed buckets and water trough and wherever I could where they would walk.
I've been teaching Pan to hold his feet up for me and let me use an emory board to get him used to the feeling. So far so good.
The doe I'm getting supposedly keeps good feet by herself, and I believe her owner.
There is also an ad on CL here for a guy who trims goat feet for ten bucks (no pun intended LOL). Guess I'll write that number down.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have local farm vets you can always check with them to see if a vet tech would be interested in doing it for you. Or even ask workers at coop, TSC or local farm stores. I wished I was closer to help. I try to do all goats the same day and all the sheep on a different day.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh as a side note try using a heating pad on your neck before and during trimming until you can find someone else to do them for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Its the looking down that bothers me. My back is fine, its just my neck. I did do two today, but then I get dizzy every time I look down. I keep telling myself I will do one every other day, but then I just put it off more! We are in eastern Pa Dobe.


 :hug: ray:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't mind trimming hooves at all. In fact I kind of enjoy it and trim hooves nearly every month. Wish I could come over and do it for you. When I worked on my aunts farm I sometimes had to do 50-100 goats a day now that was tiring.


----------

